# traveling



## rachiec9 (Apr 2, 2014)

I just got a hedgehog, and this summer I will be flying home from college but will need to stop in California (where it is illegal to have hedgehogs). I am very conflicted as to what I should do. I have been told that I can ship my hedgehog through the mail but that sounds extremely dangerous and not something I want to put her through, and I obviously can't put her on the plane since it's illegal to have her in California.
Any suggestions? Should I rather find someone to watch her over the summer? This is really breaking my heart.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know anything about shipping through California, but I do know its illegal and very dangerous to ship a live animal through the mail.


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

They cost tonnes of money, but I know in the UK there are one or two services who arrange pets travel. Essentially it is pets through the mail, but not literally. They cost quite a lot but they're usually approved by some animal organisation or another. There could be something similar if you're desperate?


----------



## DgirlD (Mar 24, 2014)

You may want to check the specific California laws. I know in some states it is illegal to buy/sell exotic animals, but not illegal to keep them as pets. I do not know California's specific rules, but I would check. Also, I do not think anyone would arrest you for just passing through with a little hedgehog.


----------



## rachiec9 (Apr 2, 2014)

From what I have heard, they will confiscate her from me and probably put her down. Since it is illegal in California, customs would definitely not let me bring her through


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Since flying is typically pretty expensive.. is there anywhere you could rent a car and drive home? At least part of the way, avoiding California, and then maybe getting on plan closer to home? 

I'm not really sure what I would do in your situation.. other than having waited to have a hedgehog where it would be easier to travel.


----------



## rubydissolution (Feb 24, 2014)

I would contact the california dept of fish and wildlife by email or phone call and ask. It can't hurt and at least you'll have your answers. Maybe you can get a permit or something to travel through with ur hedgie. Finding a flight that won't have a layover or driving seems like a better plan if possible.


----------

